# Square-1 Cubeshape Tutorial (Beginners & advanced)



## cubedude7 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey Eeverybody,

Here are my 2 versions of the cubeshape tutorial for square-1, hopefully you'll find them usefull!








Description said:


> Hey everybody, this my tutorial for the cubeshape on square-1. Hopefully you find it usefull!











Description said:


> Hey everybody,
> this is my tutorial for cubeshape on square-1, but the advanced method. Hopefully you finf it usefull!
> Scrambles:
> (-5,6) / (3,5) / (0,3) / (6,1) / (6,0) / (-4,4) / (0,1) / (3,0) / (6,6) / (0,3) / (6,-5) / (-1,2) / (-2,-2) / (5,6) / (6,-2) /
> ...


----------



## jla (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you very much, very hlepful!!


----------



## Shortey (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks Joris!  I suck at cube-shape


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 17, 2011)

@ 2:00


----------



## Shortey (Aug 17, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> @ 2:00


 
What video are you talking about?


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 17, 2011)

the advanced


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey, vcuber13, I just realised that you're the guy who's fast at the screw method (lol I'm slow).
Any basic tips for it? May as well ask here.

@OP
Nice tutorial! It helped me quite a bit.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 17, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


>


 
This coming from the person who tried to teach the screw method for square-1 but didn't even teach the right method?


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 17, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Hey, vcuber13, I just realised that you're the guy who's fast at the screw method (lol I'm slow).


 so am i


Hershey said:


> This coming from the person who tried to teach the screw method for square-1 but didn't even teach the right method?


 yes, and it wasnt the wrong method, it was screwish.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 17, 2011)

lol @ Brady making a fuss over a small mistake then not even bothering to explain what it is...
At 1:53 it's a (0,6)/ away from scallop-kite. So he wasted one move by getting it into hatchet-V first. nbd really.

On topic: For the case at 1:19 I've been doing scallop-barrel -> scallop-scallop. Your way is a lot nicer, thanks.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 17, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> On topic: For the case at 1:19* I've been doing scallop-barrel -> scallop-scallop.* Your way is a lot nicer, thanks.


 
lol you make me laugh sarah.

On Topic: the case at 4:34 in the advanced vid can be done by making double scallop -> scallop-scallop. It's the same amount of twist's just a different way.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 17, 2011)

I was also confused when he did the shape as he did at 2:00. I assumed it was only because he was teaching you to get to kite-scallop from three other shapes, and so aimed for those instead.


----------



## cubedude7 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for understanding me 


MTGjumper said:


> I was also confused when he did the shape as he did at 2:00. I assumed it was only because he was teaching you to get to kite-scallop from three other shapes, and so aimed for those instead.


----------

